# Divorce and Church



## kgirl

I know marriage is designed as a life-long covenant. I get that. But, if something does go awry... why is divorce viewed as SO unforgivable in the church? When, the Bible clearly states the only sin that will not be forgiven is blaspheming against the Holy Ghost. You can lie... we forgive you... did drugs... we forgive you... prostitute... we forgive you... killed someone... we forgive you... but, you're divorcing?! (BIG GASP!!!) I dont understand.


----------



## dormant

Keep in mind that the bible was written some 2,000 years ago and by a man. It has been translated numerous times. Can we really trust that it is spot-on in every case?


----------



## dblkman

kgirl said:


> I know marriage is designed as a life-long covenant. I get that. But, if something does go awry... why is divorce viewed as SO unforgivable in the church? When, the Bible clearly states the only sin that will not be forgiven is blaspheming against the Holy Ghost. You can lie... we forgive you... did drugs... we forgive you... prostitute... we forgive you... killed someone... we forgive you... but, you're divorcing?! (BIG GASP!!!) I dont understand.


uhh the bible does NOT say that divorce is unforgivable, it gives the only reason why divorce is acceptable, which of course is adultery. God forgives all sins, but you are correct except blasphemy against the Holy Spirit which has nothing to do with marriage.... :scratchhead:

NOW with that being said I do know that some churches DO NOT FORGIVE divorce, but it is not biblical to say that God does not forgive divorce.

now that i think about it if God did not forgive divorces my butt will burn in hell cause I already been down that road :rofl:


----------



## Lon

maybe seek a different church?


----------



## kgirl

dblkman said:


> NOW with that being said I do know that some churches DO NOT FORGIVE divorce, but it is not biblical to say that God does not forgive divorce.


:iagree:

Thank you for the great advice. It just doesnt really make sense to me... be unhappy forever because you choose poorly... I dont want to do this over and over or anything, but, I do want to be happy. This isnt it.


----------



## Lon

kgirl said:


> ...It just doesnt really make sense to me... be unhappy forever because you choose poorly... I dont want to do this over and over or anything, but, I do want to be happy. This isnt it.


The decision whether to stay in a marriage shouldn't be based on whether or not you feel happy, nor should it be based upon what your congregation believes. It is about whether or not you have identified and communicated your needs to your spouse, your spouse has identified and communicated their needs to you and you are both willing and/or able to meet the others needs.

In cases where one may be willing but unable to meet their spouses relationship needs it requires work by both to reconcile the differences.

Feelings of unhappiness may or may not be linked to these relationship needs, however it is highly presumptive to suggest you will be unhappy forever because your feelings have changed for the person you chose to marry. You did not marry the "wrong" person, however if the man you married has wronged you and can't or won't acknowledge or repent his sins against God, and unto you, well God seems to have allowed for Divorce, atleast from what I've come to understand from my limited readings of the Bible.


----------



## kgirl

Thank you, Lon. Much to ponder there.


----------



## Hira

Bible is translated in so many times and it is now no tin original shape. But Holy Quran which is always be on its regional shape is a good source of getting desired information what Allah has said.


----------



## Wazza

Hira said:


> Bible is translated in so many times and it is now no tin original shape. But Holy Quran which is always be on its regional shape is a good source of getting desired information what Allah has said.


Not true I am assured by scholars who I believe would know.


----------



## Hira

Wazza said:


> Not true I am assured by scholars who I believe would know.


It mean that you believe that bible is still in its original shape. If you do so then you are living in a world of your own.


----------



## Wazza

Hira said:


> It mean that you believe that bible is still in its original shape. If you do so then you are living in a world of your own.


Peace friend. I don't wish to enter a religious argument Christianity vs Islam.

The Bible was not written as a single book, and the statement "In it's original shape" therefore does not make sense.

"The Bible is translated in so many times"...I assume you mean we have a translation of a translation of a translation. Not so. The Bible is still extant in the original languages and there is a lot of information on original source documents.

This says nothing about the truth of the Bible, just about the historicity of the translations.


----------



## Cee Paul

We all make bad choices here and there; and the problem with marriages is that you do not find out until AFTER you are married that it was a bad decision on your part that you may have not seen coming, and so to me God understands that and will forgive us for divorcing someone in my opinion.


----------



## Wazza

Kgirl, without getting distracted by Koran vs Bible 

Romans 3:23 - we are all sinners. We all fail. Of course God forgives divorce, like any sin.

But there's a requirement for repentance there as well. You need to look at what the bible teaches and seek to follow it.

After 30 years of marriage and surviving an affair, I have to tell you there are times I wished desperately to be free of my marriage. But nowadays sticking with it has paid off and it's working.

Not saying it will for everyone. However I am dead certain that if you give up on a marriage when things get hard, you are never going to succeed at any marriage, ever. You are going to move from person to person.

How do you know that you chose badly? How do you know the marriage cannot work? What sort of problems have you encountered? What have you done to sort them out?

If you give us more information maybe we can help you to find other alternatives.

This is not me trying to join the church in beating you up. I don't know what your church has said to you, and church people say dumb things sometimes because they are human. And some of them are just dumb. 

I just think if you can make the marriage work, it's a good thing, and if you can't, what have you lost by giving us more information and tossing a few ideas around?


----------



## In_The_Wind

I think one also needs to consider the intent as well. Adultery in marriage is living A lie god does not anyone to live this way.
That's why you are given an out in this regard. And again you are free to divorce or reconcile
That's just my opinion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad

Some churches do look down upon it more than others. You have to decide if you support what those churches believe or not. I for one do not attend a church, nor have I ever, that looks down on people for the choices they make. We are people free to make choices and what we do is between us and God. But that is just the view that I have and the churches I have belonged to support.


----------

